# Living with Scissor Beak



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Living with Scissor Beak



> Every now and then you may come across a chicken with a beak that does not align perfectly. This abnormal alignment is known as Scissor Beak, or Crossed Beak, and is a condition that exists when the top and bottom of a chicken's beak to not meet as they should. The cause of this could be an inability to properly wear beaks by honing on hard surfaces, injury, or most likely genetics. It may not initially appear upon hatching that a chicken will ultimately have such a problem, but unless it is...


Read more about this article here...


----------

